# Cigar.com free shipping code?



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Does Cigar.com have free shipping codes or anything? Only reason I am ordering from them is because I want the Diesel High Octane Sampler, seems like a good deal. I just don't wanna pay shipping if I don't have to, I'm a poor bastard, it will leave me with $4 till next payday :tongue1:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never seen a free shipping code, but if you buy their daily deal (sometimes you have to buy two of them), you get free shipping on your whole order.

That sampler you've got your eye on is great, and at a great price too.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow..if that were to leave me with only $4 for the week I think I'd just forego buying any cigars and wait til I could afford them...but that's just me as I like to eat before smoking cigars. lol


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

The only free shipping I know of is on the actual CI website.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Wow..if that were to leave me with only $4 for the week I think I'd just forego buying any cigars and wait til I could afford them...but that's just me as I like to eat before smoking cigars. lol


Nah. Bills, food, gas, etc already taken care of. The $4 left is just spending money. I like to eat too much to spend all my cash on sticks... so far :mrgreen:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Done padding the post count now? because that would be awesome.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice sampler, though I'm not that crazy about the Unlimiteds. Absolutely love the UC an Shorty though.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> :hmm:


That comment wasn't for you, that user's posts were deleted and he was presumably banned. He posted in about 80 threads in a row, saying "nice thread" or "I agree" in all of them and stopped once he hit the 100 post mark.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

BMack said:


> That comment wasn't for you, that user's posts were deleted and he was presumably banned. He posted in about 80 threads in a row, saying "nice thread" or "I agree" in all of them and stopped once he hit the 100 post mark.


Wow, that's pretty bad. Good thing the mods caught on and shut him down. That screams "future scammer" big time.


----------

